# Ladies, show your trophies



## Jerry/NJ

Here is a thread for you lady archers to show off your trophies, whether it be from a tournament or a successful hunt. Show time!


----------



## robertyb

Jerry,
Are you wanting them to show their trophies or their dead animals???

Inquiring minds would like to know


----------



## Jerry/NJ

All of the above....

Trophies, animals, bows, anything they like, be proud and show em!


----------



## Jbird

*Trophys*

Show the trophys. To heck with the dead animals. LOL
Jbird


----------



## cbd10pt

Me and My wifey wanted to share this one.. This was her second buck.


----------



## cbd10pt

Here is her first one..


----------



## Dartoness

*Nice!!*

Those are a couple of nice bucks. I haven't been able to harvest a buck yet. I didn't get to go out this year much. And saw NICE bucks, just too far away.


----------



## acofield136

This was what I took on my first hunt ever without my husband along. I had a little trouble getting her on the truck by myself, but I got a rush knowing I could do it all by myself.

cofield


----------



## Jerry/NJ

That's what I am talkin about !!!! Congrats to you !!!


----------



## Daniel Boone

*My shooting partner*

Annette Pettigrew, Ewcc 2000 wife Luke Pettigrew has a very succesfull year. Outstanding size deer for Oklahoma.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Another*

Annette Pettigrew


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Again*

Now this one a gun harvest
Jerry it bad enough she beats me at the range sometimes but now she harvesting the best bucks.  

Last week I did a article on her season in the local outdoor page which I write a weekly article. Man did the woman at work get a kick out of that. Most told there men they need to go with her.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Dan,

Didnt you post her pics somewhere before? She looks so familiar.  
She is gettin it done ! 


> Most told there men they need to go with her.


 LMAO !!!


----------



## spobow

Them's some darn fine animals ladies, good job gittin' r done!!!!


----------



## dalebow

Nice deer and some beautiful women, You guys should feel blessed


----------



## Lady Bowhunter

*Archery Talk Women*

I am happy to see lady hunters here! I have been bowhunting for 8 years now and am a real addict! I shoot a Renegade SX5 and love it! Like a couple other women on here I have an extremely short draw (22 1/2) but pull a lot of poundage for a little person (65-70#). Renegade customizes my bows and believe me they get the job done! I have had a fantastic run of success the years I have been hunting. I love to hunt Bear, Deer, Hogs and Turkey, but hunt every specie I can manage. 

Good Luck to all the women & Good Hunting!

Lady B.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Congrats to you Lady Bowhunter......you are gettin it done too !


----------



## bigbuck

I'm not quite sure how to post a picture but i've gotten 4 deer in two years of hunting(since I was 14) and i also have trophies for the state championships i've won in target archery


----------



## jonnybow

LadyB, nice turkey! The image says it's a 35# ??? I've seen some huge turkeys in my day, did that really weigh 35#?

Congrats to all the women who posted pictures, great job to all!!

Jon


----------



## SHEGGE

*My wifes 1st Turkey*

Of course with the great guiding and by letting her shoot first she nailed this 23lb with her hoyt back in late april in MN. Using a double Bull blind at 25 yds


----------



## Hunting Goddess

Here is my Bear....


----------



## Hunting Goddess

Here is my 12 pointer...  taken in October in Canada...


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Congrats on 2 trophies Goddess....


----------



## charles

*Nice buck*

Hunting Goddess Concrats...

(You maried  )


----------



## Hunting Goddess

Thanks!  No on the marital status lol


----------



## charles

*Where in canada*



Hunting Goddess said:


> Thanks!  No on the marital status lol


Are you Im from Quebec Gatineau neer Ottawa.
Out in our woods a buck like that one is a major trophie.

That buck look like it's from out ouest Saskat maybe??


----------



## Hunting Goddess

Yes it was taken near Chitek Lake in Saskatchewan, so was the bear.  Thanks!


----------



## 1vabwhntr

*Nice trophies*

Nice trophies Hunting Goddess, they are monsters in anyones book, there almost overkill. he he!!


----------



## BTinAR

Congrats ladies on some dandy animals.


----------



## Trillian

*What’s a sport for you…*

You know I always thought that in the sport we have the same chances, sure some are better and those better one win at the end, but everyone competing in tennis has a racquet… *right???? * So I thought how about putting s sniper, that automatically goes off if it has a human detected on its sensor, on the does had. That would level equalization a bit! Maybe you to could feel better about it too?! You wouldn’t have to feel all that depressed about killing the poor, innocent, defenceless animals, and not be able to sleep about it like I know any decent human does. You don’t!? Well what can I say… not surprised...


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Trillian said:


> You know I always thought that in the sport we have the same chances, sure some are better and those better one win at the end, but everyone competing in tennis has a racquet… *right???? * So I thought how about putting s sniper, that automatically goes off if it has a human detected on its sensor, on the does had. That would level equalization a bit! Maybe you to could feel better about it too?! You wouldn’t have to feel all that depressed about killing the poor, innocent, defenceless animals, and not be able to sleep about it like I know any decent human does. You don’t!? Well what can I say… not surprised...


What are you saying???? Are you an anti hunter?


----------



## jonnybow

I read that and thought the same thing but she is from Croatia and her verbage might just be different. Lets hope she isn't anti but if she is, maybe she'll learn something from this site.

Jon


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Exactly my thoughts Jon.....that is why I aked and did not take it for granted.


----------



## Hunting Goddess

I just think she is uneducated about hunting....maybe we should show her pictures of diseased starving animals because of overpopulation, and damaged vehicles and dead deer on the side of roads because of overpopulation. 
Another thing, why do people have no problem eating beef and chicken, animals raised soley for the purpose of killing and eating?
It's not like we go out and slaughter animals and leave them there to rot....we harvest them and eat them...just like people have done since the beginning of time....why does she think the bow was invented? To shoot targets way back when? Please......that's all I have to say about that......  Peace Love and Happiness


----------



## Obsession

Awesome pictures Hunting Goddess...I am envious!!!


----------



## Hunting Goddess

Obsession4JH said:


> Awesome pictures Hunting Goddess...I am envious!!!


THANKS! I had a good year for sure!


----------



## Obsession

Hunting Goddess said:


> THANKS! I had a good year for sure!


I would say so  Keep up the good work


----------



## Trillian

One thing is to eat meat and completely different one to have fun while killing an animal. and can you honesty tell me that some of those starving animals aren’t starving because there is an arrow in their leg? i know my history as well and books say that when man learn how to grow animals he abandoned hunting… now hunting is used only for fun. …killing for fun, well I have to admit i don’t understand that (saving animals all my life)…. Guess you have to be born that way. and yeah, i sure think that the circle of life would collapse in a sec without hunters to take care of things… that is probably the mission the god had on mind when he created human…


----------



## bhohler

To all you lady archers out there - congratulations for you fine achievements. We need more ladies like you out there endorsing the sport we all love.Keep up the good work!!!  By the way Jerry - Nice Thread!


----------



## Obsession

Trillian said:


> One thing is to eat meat and completely different one to have fun while killing an animal. and can you honesty tell me that some of those starving animals aren’t starving because there is an arrow in their leg? i know my history as well and books say that when man learn how to grow animals he abandoned hunting… now hunting is used only for fun. …killing for fun, well I have to admit i don’t understand that (saving animals all my life)…. Guess you have to be born that way. and yeah, i sure think that the circle of life would collapse in a sec without hunters to take care of things… that is probably the mission the god had on mind when he created human…


I think you better get some knew books, you seem be be lacking some knowledge here.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Trillian said:


> One thing is to eat meat and completely different one to have fun while killing an animal. and can you honesty tell me that some of those starving animals aren’t starving because there is an arrow in their leg? i know my history as well and books say that when man learn how to grow animals he abandoned hunting… now hunting is used only for fun. …killing for fun, well I have to admit i don’t understand that (saving animals all my life)…. Guess you have to be born that way. and yeah, i sure think that the circle of life would collapse in a sec without hunters to take care of things… that is probably the mission the god had on mind when he created human…


My dear......if you read the Bible, you will find that animals are here for humans to eat. I eat all I kill. I raised a family on wild game food. 
You cite an animal walking around with an arrow in it's leg....but come over here to the USA and look at all the lost habitat due to building, highways,etc. and you will see thousands and thousands of deed deer and other animals along the roadways dead from vehicle collisions. We are intruding into their lands and it pains me to see these wonderful animals left dead on the street and the meat not being donated to an organization such as "Hunters Helping the Hungry". I invite you to come over on vacation/holiday and tour the USA.


----------



## jonnybow

Trillion, you may not understand a few things about hunters. We are the most compassionate, caring, sensitive people there are when it comes to animals. Most of us own pets and certainly care about the animals we chose to hunt. I don't know of anyone who hunts and kills for fun.

I think you might want to do some more research on "the circle of life" before you make an uneducated statement like you just did. There are more than a few species that would be extinct if not for hunting. Hunting is one way of making a herd strong, no matter what the animal is.

Enjoy your life in Croatia, it might be just a little different than life over here.

Jon


----------



## Trillian

Obsession4JH said:


> I think you better get some knew books, you seem be be lacking some knowledge here.


Sure… im not arrogant, if im wrong ill be the first one to admit it… so maybe u can tell me which books to red? .. well certainly not the us history since there is only about 5c years of that… well sure there was some before but someone hunted it down…


----------



## jonnybow

Trillion, if you'd like to debate this, count me in. The only rule I have is this....we must speak like adults and we must speak the truth. 

Wanna learn some stuff?

Jon


----------



## Trillian

Jerry/NJ said:


> My dear......if you read the Bible, you will find that animals are here for humans to eat. I eat all I kill. I raised a family on wild game food.
> You cite an animal walking around with an arrow in it's leg....but come over here to the USA and look at all the lost habitat due to building, highways,etc. and you will see thousands and thousands of deed deer and other animals along the roadways dead from vehicle collisions. We are intruding into their lands and it pains me to see these wonderful animals left dead on the street and the meat not being donated to an organization such as "Hunters Helping the Hungry". I invite you to come over on vacation/holiday and tour the USA.


 and if i buy all that about you being the well doers, can you just explain one more thing.. a big grin on the face cowered with blood?!


----------



## Obsession

Trillian said:


> Sure… im not arrogant, if im wrong ill be the first one to admit it… so maybe u can tell me which books to red? .. well certainly not the us history since there is only about 5c years of that… well sure there was some before but someone hunted it down…


Honey I am having somewhat of a hard time understanding you here. The thing is...a true hunter does not kill for fun!! If one is a true hunter...they eat what they kill. I don't know how it is where you are from but I can assure you it's not what you think it's like over here. So please don't judge when you don't know.


----------



## Trillian

Obsession4JH said:


> Honey I am having somewhat of a hard time understanding you here. The thing is...a true hunter does not kill for fun!! If one is a true hunter...they eat what they kill. I don't know how it is where you are from but I can assure you it's not what you think it's like over here. So please don't judge when you don't know.


to repeat:and if i buy all that about you being the well doers, can you just explain one more thing.. a  on the face cowered with blood?!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Well.....some people and places (around the world also) have superstitions and some long standing heritage rituals if you will, where you are accepted into the group or as a hunter, very much similar to many years ago (if you have been doing your history reading). Some tend to do different things. Blood on the face is fine as long as it is washed off prior to being seen in public. And I know you'll p robably say why is her picture here in public? This is a hunting site which deals with archery or an archery site which deals in bowhunting rather. So anyone who gets offended by that, need not be here. Blood and hunting go together. And to further my case....I spent 30+ years of my life as a fire/rescue person serving the public and whenever we had something tragic, we had the notorious "rubberneckers" who would knock you over to get a look at the scene and then go.....OMG that is soooo gross!!!!  Well.......why the insistance to look?
Anyhow, I hope that shed some light on something that doesnt happen very often. (bottom line).


----------



## Trillian

ArcheryTalk Women (1 Viewing) 
Use this area to socialize and help each other excel in the *sport*.

this shows on my screen… however i am aware that my English is not all that good so maybe someone else can translate what does that mean?

this also caught my attention:

Bowhunting and Bowhunter showcase (58 Viewing) 
Let's talk Bowhunting. You can also post your trophy for us to see.


----------



## Obsession

We all have that on our screens.


----------



## Trillian

Obsession4JH said:


> We all have that on our screens.



*NO....!!!???*


----------



## jonnybow

Trillion, please don't confuse one picture on the internet with every hunter. I assure you that although some hunters will put the animals blood on their face as a spiritual respect for the animal, it isn't done by everyone.
I agree that the picture of the female hunter with blood all over her face is difficult to understand. This is her way of being one with the animal, it is respect.

The taking of an animals life is a very religious experience and is thought of in this way by many hunters. Some kneel down by the animals side and say a few words, others tear up and some even put the animals blood on their face. It is on no way meant to be disrespectful of arrogant.

Our country has different ways than your country.

I was in Spain and watched a whole town gather to watch a live lamb being thrown from a 4th floor window to its death below. People cheered and made a party out of the event. After the lamb was dead, they strung up live chickens by their necks across the street and decapitated them while the townsfolk rode on horseback. Cruell? Just a normal thing in Spain.

Be understanding of others rituals, you might not see why we do what we do but we all have our reasons.

Jon


----------



## Obsession

Trillian said:


> *NO....!!!???*


You have totally lost me...


----------



## Trillian

jon,

There is an island tribe, members of that tribe go in the sea waist high, with a wooden plank and a rope… they go shark hunting… that is fair and respectful, there i feel the animal has the same chances as the hunter. Also, i respect hunting for food, however i despise killing for pleasure…. and what’s with the “they do it so its ok” attitude? they eat cats in china, would you eat your cat? again i don’t think hunting as a term is bad I think that you can not be normal person to kill with pleasure…. and about that i don’t need reassuring…


----------



## Trillian

Obsession4JH said:


> You have totally lost me...


i newer really had a feeling that i have you…


----------



## jonnybow

Trillian, why do you think we hunters get "pleasure" from the kill?

Jon


----------



## Trillian

i dont know... maybe a  all over the face... maybe ...


----------



## Obsession

Trillian said:


> i newer really had a feeling that i have you…


Oh..hahaha  

ArcheryTalk Women (1 Viewing) 
Use this area to socialize and help each other excel in the sport.

this shows on my screen… however i am aware that my English is not all that good so maybe someone else can translate what does that mean?

this also caught my attention:

Bowhunting and Bowhunter showcase (58 Viewing) 
Let's talk Bowhunting. You can also post your trophy for us to see.


My English is GREAT so let me explain....We all have this on what we call our PC screens and what this means is that 1 viewer (person) is reading the ArcheryTalk Womens Section, also there would be 58 people checking out the Bowhunting section.

So...I guess that answers the question??


----------



## PSE Mikey

Trillian, we all use this web-site to help, teach, and share with each other the sport of archery. Be it, target, 3-D, or hunting. It is a wonderfull sport for the whole family.
After many years of shooting competition archery with me, my wife hunted last fall, for the first time. That was a great experience for both of us. She was able to see things in the outdoors, that I could never explain without her being there.
Hunting is not about killing, it is a chance to spend quality time with friends and family doing something we all enjoy. And if we are able to harvest a animal, we are blessed for all the time we spent, to do it right.

We all try to excell in this sport, thats why, we are here.


----------



## Trillian

Obsession4JH said:


> Oh..hahaha
> 
> ArcheryTalk Women (1 Viewing)
> Use this area to socialize and help each other excel in the sport.
> 
> this shows on my screen… however i am aware that my English is not all that good so maybe someone else can translate what does that mean?
> 
> this also caught my attention:
> 
> Bowhunting and Bowhunter showcase (58 Viewing)
> Let's talk Bowhunting. You can also post your trophy for us to see.
> 
> 
> My English is GREAT so let me explain....We all have this on what we call our PC screens and what this means is that 1 viewer (person) is reading the ArcheryTalk Womens Section, also there would be 58 people checking out the Bowhunting section.
> 
> So...I guess that answers the question??


i thought that you just pretending to be stupid?!

So what i was trying to point to is what says on the forum section and that is:

_ArcheryTalk Women Use this area to socialize and help each other excel in the *sport*_


and i was trying to point out the “Use this area to socialize and help each other excel in the sport” … again pointing put the SPORT

That was the answer on “what am I doing on a “hunting” site… “ and again i was referring to
Forum that says:

_Bowhunting and Bowhunter showcase (55 Viewing) 
Let's talk Bowhunting. You can also post your trophy for us to see._

For the same reason… 
Don’t get lost again!


----------



## jonnybow

If you get frustrated my friend Trillion, don't lower yourself and start calling people stupid. If you start the name throwing, you will be massacred by the masses on here. Folks on here stick together and you are an outsider. We are allowing you to humor us for only a short while and then we will stop being nice.

Please refrain from calling names.

Jon


----------



## Trillian

what im actually doing here is: i had an car crash ten days ago, now im in bed, since i cant practice i thought i would find someone i can talk to here, since there is no one of a same opinion here im talking to you, i don’t agree with you but it makes my day shorter… 

about calling people stupid: it is the same as explaining to someone you think is inferior what a PC screen is…. only makes me type less. what im trying top say i don’t mask in four offending sentences i just say it out loud… about me being afraid of you: well im not a defenceless animal against super weapon.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Trillian........type some Croatian words here please?


----------



## Trillian

ne vidim zakaj ne, dosadno mi je a ionak me zanima kaj bude


----------



## Obsession

Trillian said:


> i thought that you just pretending to be stupid?!
> 
> So what i was trying to point to is what says on the forum section and that is:
> 
> _ArcheryTalk Women Use this area to socialize and help each other excel in the *sport*_
> 
> 
> and i was trying to point out the “Use this area to socialize and help each other excel in the sport” … again pointing put the SPORT
> 
> That was the answer on “what am I doing on a “hunting” site… “ and again i was referring to
> Forum that says:
> 
> _Bowhunting and Bowhunter showcase (55 Viewing)
> Let's talk Bowhunting. You can also post your trophy for us to see._
> 
> For the same reason…
> Don’t get lost again!


I'm not stupid...it's just difficult to understand what point people are trying to get acrossed when it is in writing....  my mistake...  I should have expected such a rude comment coming from some young immature Anti hunter little girl  You need the PETA address or is it your homepage already?


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Ne slažem se


----------



## Trillian

Jerry/NJ said:


> Ne slažem se


ne vidim s chime bi se trebalo slozhiti ili ne no dobro, s chime se ne slazhesh?


----------



## doume

Trillian, first let me say I'm sorry for this car accident and wish you a very fast recovery. If you pleas let me give you a key about this board. Yes its about sport but yes its about bowhunting too and nobody will change that, so when you start reading a thread you don't like just stop reading it ... doing this you will find that AT is a nice and very helpfull community  

Doume, NOT a hunter at all


----------



## Trillian

Obsession4JH said:


> I'm not stupid...it's just difficult to understand what point people are trying to get acrossed when it is in writing....  my mistake...  I should have expected such a rude comment coming from some young immature Anti hunter little girl  You need the PETA address or is it your homepage already?


thnx, however yes i am a member already. im also a president of a similar organization here


----------



## Trillian

doume said:


> Trillian, first let me say I'm sorry for this car accident and wish you a very fast recovery. If you pleas let me give you a key about this board. Yes its about sport but yes its about bowhunting too and nobody will change that, so when you start reading a thread you don't like just stop reading it ... doing this you will find that AT is a nice and very helpfull community
> 
> Doume, NOT a hunter at all


i agree with you, however isn’t it good to hear some other opinions once in a while? to talk to someone who disagrees? just to find out what others think…
also thank you for the best wishes


----------



## Obsession

Trillian said:


> thnx, however yes i am a member already. im also a president of a similar organization here


I figured


----------



## Trillian

Obsession4JH said:


> I figured


than im sorry I called you stupid… i was jumping to a conclusion … hope you can forgive me.. peace and love for everyone


----------



## Obsession

Trillian said:


> than im sorry I called you stupid… i was jumping to a conclusion … hope you can forgive me.. peace and love for everyone


Good Luck...


----------



## UltraShooter

Trillian said:


> thnx, however yes i am a member already. im also a president of a similar organization here


I already had you pegged as a "Ingrid Newkirk" follower...

I take it you're a vegetarian as well?? Hmm, plants are a living organism too...so why do you eat them?  

You "anti-hunters" crack me up...never cease to amaze me!  Instead of worrying about a worthwhile cause, you're forced into a lame cult that has their ideals totally backwards! I understand your entitled to your own opinion, but don't start spewing your idiotic ideals on a forum with many bowhunters, as well as target archers!!!!


----------



## Trillian

UltraShooter said:


> I already had you pegged as a "Ingrid Newkirk" follower...
> 
> I take it you're a vegetarian as well?? Hmm, plants are a living organism too...so why do you eat them?
> 
> You "anti-hunters" crack me up...never cease to amaze me!  Instead of worrying about a worthwhile cause, you're forced into a lame cult that has their ideals totally backwards! I understand your entitled to your own opinion, but don't start spewing your idiotic ideals on a forum with many bowhunters, as well as target archers!!!!


just so i don’t have to write the same things all over again, read the thread from the start …
and next time do that BEFORE you write something, that will make you look less “uninformed”


----------



## UltraShooter

Trillian said:


> just so i don’t have to write the same things all over again, read the thread from the start …
> and next time do that BEFORE you write something, that will make you look less “uninformed”


You know...you remind me so much of these weak minded girls I had in numerous debate courses in college...and by the way, they all went down in every debate with inaccurate information! Oh...and I did read the thread, I just have a tendency to skim through useless "anti" bull**** propaganda! 

Just for you Trillian...later this morning I'll give my friends at SCI a call and make a healthy donation in your honor!


----------



## Trillian

UltraShooter said:


> You know...you remind me so much of these weak minded girls I had in numerous debate courses in college...and by the way, they all went down in every debate with inaccurate information! Oh...and I did read the thread, I just have a tendency to skim through useless "anti" bull**** propaganda!
> 
> Just for you Trillian...later this morning I'll give my friends at SCI a call and make a healthy donation in your honor!


Oh, please don’t go through all that trouble just because of me.. if you really fell generous u can do a favour to the whole world population: shut up… 
at the same time ull be doing a favour to yourself, you would look much less “uninformed” – darn, im starting to handle those euphemisms.


----------



## UltraShooter

Trillian said:


> Oh, please don’t go through all that trouble just because of me.. if you really fell generous u can do a favour to the whole world population: shut up…
> at the same time ull be doing a favour to yourself, you would look much less “uninformed” – darn, im starting to handle those euphemisms.


Oh, no trouble at all! I'll make a donation to my friends at the NRA on your behalf too!  I'm sure you're anti-gun as well...


----------



## Obsession

Trillian said:


> if you really fell generous u can do a favour to the whole world population: shut up…


Let me know if you ever make it to a shoot in the US...I'll make a special trip


----------



## jonnybow

Ignore the woman, she knows not of what she speaks, she only follows the other sheep.

She is continuing proof why her belief is so much ignored by the informed public.

Trillion, feel free to solidify our feelings toward you and your beliefs by continuing to post your spew on our site. You aren't gaining any followers, you are just adding to the people who ignore you.

Thanks for playing.

Jon


----------



## Matty-NJ

Well, before you attack me for my mental capacities, let me first say that I dont claim to be the brightest bulb in the box....but I thought Id add my thoughts anyway.

Trillion, First let me start off by saying I hope you heal quickly from your car accident. And also I would like you to know that while writing this, Im NOT being sarcastic....or speaking down to you with any statements. I understand there is somewhat of a language barrier and Im not sure what you understand and dont. If I offend you in anyway with my use of language I aplogize.....Now on to the good stuff;

Im curious as to why you disagree with hunting? I have never understood your side and would like to hear more thoughts from you. I agree with your one statement about listening to other peoples views. Its always good to have an open mind. Im not asking you for your life story, I dont have all day....... but if you could just enlighten me to stuff like, when did you first realize you were against hunting, why, and what about hunting seems wrong to you? Id like to hear it, if only to try and get a better understanding of your thoughts.

See, even though I disagree with your views, I would still like to understand them and you a little better.

Also, I would like to explain the  's (grins) on the successful hunters faces.
Well the reason behind my grins anyway...Because I cant speak for anyone but myself.

You see when I go hunting, it is for the challenge, and though many do not understand or believe that it is challenging. It is!!! BELIEVE ME IT IS!

The animals I have hunted (bear, deer, coyotes, turkeys, etc.) have senses that cant even be compared to a human. They can smell your scent from a mile away, literally! Or see you twitch a muscle, they can hear the rustle of your feet through leaves from hundreds of yards away. They can even just sense danger with a sixth sense of sorts. So to say they are defenseless is a misunderstanding of where their defenses lie. You see even though they may not have a weapon, they have their senses and the defense of flight. (not flight as in wings flapping and flying away...but rather, fleeing or running away...I think you probably knew that...but Im just making sure) 

So to harvest (kill) an animal is a great accomplishment. Not an easy task by any means. And those grins you see are from years of hard work and effort finally being realized. NOT because the person is a whacko and gets a thrill out of killing. 

Ive been hunting since I was a young boy, and Im about the same age as you. Through the years Ive adapted to the animals and learned to understand them more and more. Because of this, it has become much easier to harvest (kill) these animals. BUT it has given me a greater respect for them everytime I enter the woods. I have taken the lives of quite a few animals in my days, and now that it has become easier, I try to make it more challenging. Changing my hunting style to become more on the level of the animal, or only going after older larger animals that are wiser to our predatorial ways. You see I dont hunt to kill, I hunt to have hunted. The challenge of outsmarting these animals on thier turf. The challenge of harvesting my food, the way humans had been doing for thousands of years before me. Though it may no longer be necessary to collect meat this way, I prefer it. I would rather not raise these poor Cattle in small pens to have them herded through a chute and a bolt shot into their brain. I want to give my dinner a much more fair chance.

So, I will stop writing now, because even though your home-bound...Im sure you have better things to do than read my babblings....

I dont expect you to agree with me, but Im hoping you have a better understanding of my view. OK....now its your turn... 

Have a nice day---Matt


----------



## BTinAR

I'll say basically the same thing, I had nearly 100 wild game animals within 25 yds. this season and I harvest one deer. I hardly think that qualifies as killing for pleasure or bloodthirsty or any of your ther favorite slogans or catch phrases.

You really should spend more time studying not only hunting but the countless other measure taken by hunters to benefit wildlife such as QDMA, NWTF, Ducks Unlimited, etc. How many acres of wild habitat has your organization protected for the benefit of wildlife? How many acres of food plots have you personally planted and maintained for the benfit of wildlife? 

Your group and groups like it are only in the business of disrupting other peoples lives and attempting to take away freedoms that we have enjoyed for centuries. YOU ARE NOT ABOUT DOING A DAM.N THING FOR WILDLIFE and until you are, your opinion carries no weight, PERIOD.


----------



## cgsabo

*Animal Cruelty*

Trillion, 
Your profile states you enjoy horse riding... don't you think that penning a animal and riding that animal for pleasure is cruel. Do you think it's sporting for the horse? Does a horse not need to be "broken" in order to ride. The horse does not carry you of his own accord. I think you should liberate those noble beasts. Why should they be kept from the wild for your amusement? 
I lost all respect for your argument when I read that you participated in that outdated tradition. We have cars, bicycles, trains, scooters, skateboards, rollerskates, etc. all for your conveyance. The only reason to ride a horse is for amusement, why haven't you given it up.

Lady don't be a hypocrite, everyone takes advantage/kills living things everyday. That horse you ride stomps thousands of living things as it walks, the car you drive (if applicable, saying you were in a car accident does not neccessarily mean you drive) kills thousands of living things while in motion, the refuse you produce decimates the life of the habitants of area to which it is displaced and the house you live in (again if applicable) displaced thousands of living things causing there demise. You are not anymore caring and protecting of the environment or it's inhabitants than anyone else. You kill everyday, you just turn a blind eye to it. 

Please don't further stir up the hornets nest. There are a large number of hunter,both male and female, that take great pride in harvesting an animal with their bow. It is a trophy, therefore appropriate, and properly diplayed in this thread.


----------



## Bobmuley

Trillian said:


> i dont know... maybe a  all over the face... maybe ...


I also smile when I release a fish, see the tomatoes growing, pull a calf, rescue a fawn, find a penny, see my daughters play, or when I finish a big job. Why not smile. Ever heard a lion purr when they're loafing around after a kill. Were happy. Can't help but smile.

Its not conquering the animal. Its providing balance in nature and food for the table. I don't pretend that I don't have an impact on nature. I do what I can do to prevent further habitat destruction and other issues that have far more reaching effects on wildlife than hunting.


----------



## Matty-NJ

Ok, I will probably get flamed for this, but thats ok! Im use to being yelled at...

Trillian does have a point about this section being for archery. Why not start this in the Bowhunting section? Granted it is about women, but arent women who hunt with a bow, bowhunters too? Maybe to avoid a problem such as this in the future, there could be a womens archery section, and a womens bowhunting section. (I really dont think thats necessary though, I think the women should be able to share the other sections of the site just the same. Is it really necessary for a womens section?) Its not like we are changing our clothes, we're discussing bows and equipment. Nothing against the ladies either...Im actually on your side...I dont think you should have to have a special section. I would feel as though Im being relegated to a lepers colony...Of course Im probably wrong and maybe you girls like to have your own section. I guess the other sections can be "slightly" dominated by men. But if you look at it...who started this thread? A man. Nothing against anyone here....just stating my opinion. (told you Id get flamed....I can almost hear it now)

Also, Trillian, you do have the right to NOT click on this thread. Im not saying you shouldnt. Im just saying you dont HAVE to look at pictures that disturb you. You CHOSE to.

Id also like to say that the world is a very diverse place, and that when visiting ARCHERY talk...we all have to take into consideration that there will be members that DO NOT hunt. While the majority of these people probably arent against hunting, shouldnt we respect the ones who oppose our views the same? I could see if she started using bad language or threats etc. But as far as Ive seen, she has debated our views pretty respectfully. 

And though it angers me that she donates money to organizations that try to stop what I do. I still feel as though she has that right. Just like I have the right to donate money to organizations to protect my right to hunt. I think that by discussing this in a civil way, both sides could learn something. Maybe, just MAYBE...someday both sides will be able to understand each other enough to live and let live. And that will be the day, I wont have to pay to protect my way of life, and people like Trillian wont have to pay to try and stop it. ( I guess that day is somewhat of a dream but....)

Ok everyone, Im done for now...please go easy on me Im just trying to be the middle ground of something that is seperated so vastly.

Have a GREAT day EVERYBODY!!!---Matt


----------



## Trillian

first of all i can see that some here got the idea what i was trying to tell and some just don’t want to.
im not trying to make you change your ways - not my stile.
Some thing however bother me, first of all BtinAR: you say “YOU ARE NOT ABOUT DOING A DAM.N THING FOR WILDLIFE”. if you will i can send you a copy of my project (includes feeding the wild animals during the winter) and than you will be competent to give an opinion.
Second: cgsabo, about my horses: the ones i have in my stable where supposed to be slaughtered, since there are no wild horses resorts here they are with me, and i can assure you, they have A good life
third: Matt,


----------



## RHINO

Trillian said:


> ArcheryTalk Women (1 Viewing)
> Use this area to socialize and help each other excel in the *sport*.
> 
> this shows on my screen… however i am aware that my English is not all that good so maybe someone else can translate what does that mean?
> 
> this also caught my attention:
> 
> Bowhunting and Bowhunter showcase (58 Viewing)
> Let's talk Bowhunting. You can also post your trophy for us to see.


Maybe this should have caught your attention as well...

The very first post in this thread reads:


Jerry/NJ said:


> Here is a thread for you lady archers to show off your trophies, whether it be from a tournament or a successful hunt. Show time!


----------



## BTinAR

Please post what you do to "feed the animals" an I will gladly hold off my assesment on what you do in that regard. You failed to address the issue of habitat protection. Does your organization plan to do so? If so will your organization actively manage said property? If so how exactly do you plan to do so without hunting, as species reproduce which they do quite well in most cases, populations will need to be balanced based on the carrying capacity of the property. In the case of deer, buck/doe populations will need to be balanced to maintian the optimal gender ratio to ensure the most health herd possible.

You do realize there is a lot more to properly feeding an animal population than just dumping feed at the location you desire?

What license do you buy that puts money into biological research for game management?

How many products do you purchase that the manufacture puts money back into wildlife projects?

What about fish? Do you feed the fish too? How about purchasing a license that funds habitat improvement projects? How about a membership in a trout organization that does the same and also fights gov't and private entergy companies to maintain suitable habitat conditions as it relates to hydro-electrical facilities?

How about teaching a kid about life cycles and nature. You ever do that some place other than a room? Have you ever taught them about self sufficency and how to survive in the wilderness if they ever got lost?

Hope you packed a lunch.


----------



## jonnybow

I imagine we might not hear from her again.
It's funny to me that people think they are saving nature when they put some food out for them in the winter. That is exactly what not to do to help the animals survive the winter, it leads to the animals being dependant on humans instead of finding their own food. Nature has a way of balancing itself when this is done and it aint pretty. I used to have pictures of starving deer from the Quabbin Reservoir in Massachusetts before they started allowing hunting in the area, the pictures were awful. Once they started allowing hunting, the numbers came back to a healthy ratio of deer per acre and surprisingly, the habitat soon followed.

I'd also imagine that she doesn't help with habitat revitilization efforts in her area but that is just me assuming things.

We'll see if she comes back and enlightens us all.

Jon


----------



## Matty-NJ

UH OH!!!! SHE WINKED AT ME!     Dang, and of course she has to be against hunting... You dont happen to shoot a Hoyt bow do you? 

I hope she does return, and I have a feeling she will. I would like to listen to what she has to say. Most anti-hunters that I have met...just spew the same non-sense in an unintelligent way. I have always wanted to understand them a little more. I want to know what doesnt make sense about our way of life to them. I want to get inside their head and see it from their perspective. Now dont get me wrong, I will always ALWAYS HUNT....so long as it is legal....its something that is deep down inside of me, and if taken away Id be lost. But maybe by understanding their side, we could enlighten them to what we know. Uncover the unknown.

To me it seems as though most people who are against hunting just dont know the full truth. If we continue to fight with them instead of trying to explain it nicely, why should they listen to us? If an anti hunter wants to have a conversation with me and discuss both sides of the coin, Im all ears. Its benificial to us all. You catch alot more flies with sugar than sh-t....Oh wait...youd probably catch alot of flies with sh-t...better make it vinegar.
Same goes for them, if someone comes up and verbally attacks me about hunting...Im going to pay no attention to what they say. And remove myself from the situation as quickly as possible. 

I must be in the extreme minority here, but I for one would like to hear her reasons for opposing hunting...or for that matter, anyones reasons for opposing it. So long as you will explain them without "attack".

Please Trillian, before you explain what you've done for the animals. Explain to me why and what you dont like about hunting! When your feelings opposing it became so strong, and your idea of what *it is we do. (*meaning, how do you think we go out and hunt....just curious)

This has me riveted to my computer screen now....oh ok, who am I kidding...I shot a round of spots and now Im back just like any other day.

Have a good one all---Matt


----------



## Obsession

Matty-NJ said:


> UH OH!!!! SHE WINKED AT ME!     Dang, and of course she has to be against hunting... You dont happen to shoot a Hoyt bow do you?


An Ultratec at that...total dream girl huh?


----------



## Matty-NJ

I shoot an ultratec too 

Well if thats her picture in her avatar, shes a pretty cute girl......just gotta sway her on this whole hunting issue and I got me a mighty fine catch. Of course she wouldnt be doing bad for herself either! You know, if shes into that ruggedly handsome, well built type. 
Oh and I have to get her to realize that in America women are supposed to work and that Im just supposed to hunt, fish and shoot my bows.    
If anyone else says differently, they're LYING! Just kidding girls!

Later and have a good one---Matt


----------



## BTinAR

Matty please feel free to jump in there and ask her some questions in a different manner. I just am to the point that I have little patience for people that would fall in this catagory yet bring virtually nothing to the table in regards to actually helping wildlife. To my knowledge the Fund for Animals nor any other group like that has ever taken the first step in purchasing a piece of property, manage the wildlife on that property or any of a number of other things that hunters do year round for the benefit of wildlife. Outside of attempting to take away my rights all they do is breathe my good air. 

You don't see them out doing re-forrestation projects either. Just another of the many things we do. I am sure you understand how bloodthirsty one has to be to plant a few trees.

I might be little more receptive to their ideals or atleast how they percieve things if they could show in any meaningful way that the organizations they represent are engaged in something other trying to take away my rights by using wildlife as a scapegoat.


----------



## Matty-NJ

Different manner?

I just want to know the answers to what I asked her already. I thought it was pretty clear? 

Im also interested in how she will answer your question about what she has done for the animals too. And I agree, most people dont realize that hunters and fisherman do more for wildlife and woods and waters than most people. But that was your question, Im only gonna pester her for answers to mine. And I asked first  

I honestly believe that there is no reason for all of us to become so defensive with her either, and that by doing so, we will probably just drive her to support the animals rights side more. Im trying to be friendly to another human being, and understand her point of view. Is that wrong?

As I stated before, I believe that most anti-hunters dont know the full truth about hunting. How could they after all...If they havent tried it, how are they to judge? Its like saying you dont like mashed potatoes, but you never tried them. Im not sure about Trillian, but I get the feeling she hasnt been exposed to much hunting. 

Unfortunately most anti-hunters will never try hunting, and instead will judge us by our words, actions, and by our willingness to speak with them as civil beings. If we arent willing to be nice...they will just hate us more. Kill em with kindness!

I dont think we can change everyones mind on this matter, but if Trillian is willing to listen, Im willing to explain my side. Im also willing to listen to her side. Perhaps we will all walk away with a better understanding of where each other is coming from. 

Perhaps someday, the word will spread to the rest of the anti-hunters that we are not bad people and not blood thirsty killers at all.

Remember guys and gals....Im on the hunting side! I live to hunt and hunt to live.

Have a good one all---Matt


----------



## Fletch Helical

I just read through this whole thing and she seems a little obsessed about the smiling while you have blood on you. It's one of those things you get on you when you harvest an animal and the smile is from accomplishment. I see she's a snowboarder I wouldn't be alarmed if she had a picture of herself snowboarding smiling with snow on her. I'd also be curious, being she's a horseback rider what she makes her reigns, saddle, and boots out of because I'm sure it can't possibly be leather


----------



## BTinAR

Matty, you did ask first, I just forgot  

Nothing at all wrong with your approach and I actually agree with your approach as it is more productive in most cases. I just find it hard to follow in some cases and this is definitely one of them.

If you are going to drive her to the "animal rights side" you better make sure she understands that we already own that ground. We have bought it with our words, money, time and sweat. That is the point of all of my questions to her. Don't preach to me about animal rights when you haven't even begun to scratch the surface of what I alone have done and do every year for the benefit of wildlife, not to mention the millions of other hunters and wildlife organizations.

If she wants to stop dog fighting, cock fighting, etc. I will be fully behind her but there is a line where my support stops and it is where anyone questions my or anyone else's hunting or fishing.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

BT, just what is cock fighting?


----------



## BTinAR

You city boys don't get out much do ya   

Rooster fights, Chicken fights, etc = Cock fights The rooster is otherwise known as the Cock. Same as you have 2 hen feathers or vanes and one cock feather or vane.

Does that help or you just being funny? Can't tell some times on these Enternets


----------



## bowtech4me

i can't believe she had the nerve to attack someone as nice as cath


----------



## Jerry/NJ

BTinAR said:


> You city boys don't get out much do ya
> 
> Rooster fights, Chicken fights, etc = Cock fights The rooster is otherwise known as the Cock. Same as you have 2 hen feathers or vanes and one cock feather or vane.
> 
> Does that help or you just being funny? Can't tell some times on these Enternets


Ohhhhhhh okkkkkkkkkk......geeezzzzz that makes sense now doesnt it....

And me kid around or joke around???


----------



## Jerry/NJ

bowtech4me said:


> i can't believe she had the nerve to attack someone as nice as cath


When she found out I can speak Croatian she did a disappearing act.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Trillian*

Im sorry you dont relate to hunting. But many woman do and its growing more all the time.

Please refrain from degrading this thread. I wish I would have caught this earlier. This is an archery and bowhunting forum. 

From now on dont open the thread.

Congradulations to all the ladys here, Im jealous  

Guys please just respect that fact she doesnt like hunters or hunting.


----------



## PA Deer Chaser

You know, I tried really hard to avoid commenting on this thread.  

I've come to believe that anti-hunters are as passionate and emotional about their thinking as we hunters are about ours. When you have two sides arguing on an emotional basis, it is totally impossible to get anywhere but frustrated. No different than politics or religion. There is no reason or logic in emotion, so no argument either way is going to turn the other's thinking.

I am a hunter but I respect the right of every person to choose not to hunt. I know it is not for everyone. I know that the hunting ethics I was taught by my dad that guide my hunting morality to this day are not part of the life experience of anyone who has not had the same environment. Because a non hunter has a different morality does not mean theirs is wrong and mine is right. It means we are different.

I don't waste my time arguing with someone so passionately opposed to hunting. It won't accomplish anything. All I ask is they have the same respect for me and my beliefs as I have for them and theirs. I will not impose my beliefs upon anyone who does not share them. If you do not wish to hunt, I will not petition my congressman to force you to do so, just because I believe it is the right thing to do. If you feel you must force me to believe as you do, you may want to review the insecurity you have with your own moral values.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Dan,

I pushed the button over there on the right to alert the Mods and I reported it yesterday. Now where it goes from there I have no idea!


----------



## BTinAR

Be careful about how passive you get in not responding to the other side or you may not have to worry about hunting as there will be no seasons.


----------



## Fletch Helical

Jerry/NJ said:


> When she found out I can speak Croatian she did a disappearing act.


By the way what did you guys say if you don't mind me askin?


----------



## PA Deer Chaser

BTinAR said:


> Be careful about how passive you get in not responding to the other side or you may not have to worry about hunting as there will be no seasons.


You are right. I meant that interacting with them directly on the subject is fruitless. While I won't petition my congressman to impose hunting on everyone, I didn't mean that I won't defend my right to hunt or to not have the will of others imposed upon me. I will also promote hunting, when there is a chance the audience is at least a little receptive to the message.


----------



## Africanbowhunter

AT the Start of the BIBLE Genesis it says about Animals..............

Into your hands they are delivered... all the creature that walk on the earth, that fly in the air or that swim in the sea shall be food for you.

Later it Says Nimrod was a might hunter in the eyes of the Lord

Therefor i pray then, take thy bow thy quiver and go forth and fetch me some venison....etc it goes on and On Bowhunting was around before the time of Christ


the NFAA used to say


Bowhunting.., the Sport of man since Time began....


This is a site for archers and bowhunters, and there are many more bowhunters than archers..


----------



## WilliamTell33

so are there going to be any more trophy animals posted or should i stop looking at this thread??????


----------



## BTinAR

:d


----------



## 1vabwhntr

I think the girl is so uninformed on her own thoughts that she doesnt even really know why she feels the way she does. 

I think the most educated and honest answer she could give to why she feels the way she does is that, I dont know why I feel the way I do is I just do. 

She obviosly has no idea what she is talking about. Im not saying Trillian that you shouldnt feel different than you do because your mind is obviosly fixed on your beliefs. but until you can make more sense I wouldnt start a huge discusion that you cant back up with facts or at least make good sense on your fictional beliefs that lead you to the uneducated ideas that you have about why we hunt.

Besides this is not the place for your uneducated guesses anyway.

Trillian dont get me wrong I respect you for who you, and I hope you get well soon as well as do good in your future "target" shooting but you are in the wrong here.

And ladies what happen to you all showing your trophies, it would be nice to see some more.


----------



## Trillian

since there is a time difference between us (besides all other differences) when i turn on my lap there are to many things which im suppose to answer so ill just say what i think is important. first of all about why did i make a replay on this thread (although i thought i made it perfectly clear in my previous posts), i was curious and not attacking, il gave you my point of view so you can give me yours, however what i get her is: when someone doesn’t agree with you, you ban them…. good work, that way you really CAN get a feeling that you are in majority and the things ARE really the way you think. And you didn’t see “stop hunting!” on my posts - majority of the environment protection programs im doing, which concern wild life, are in co-operation with hunting organization. (and yes we are trying to put and end to animal fighting, as well as taking care ob abandoned pats, rabies….) second as i already said, I do eat meat, - im fighting against animal cruelty in food industry because there are good ways to kill and bad ways to kill, im avoiding leather (not only because of animal cruelty but also there are replacement materials which are better in quality that leather, specially in the saddle industry). Things that I do the way I do are because im not trying to convince anyone that this is the better way, this is MY WAY.


----------



## Trillian

oh and Jerry,

i ti i ja znamo da ne prichas hrvatski


----------



## Matty-NJ

CAN YOU FEEL, THE LOVE TONIGHT....It is where you are.....oh sorry, I was singing that in the shower....and it seemed fitting.

I ALMOST dont want to post on this anymore because Im spending more time in the womens section than I think I should. Is it a bad thing that Im becoming more sensitive and wearing a dress now too?   
The floral design of this blouse is really quite slimming actually! JUST KIDDING 


Anyways...PaDeerchaser brought up the best point so far. And the point I was not succeeding at getting across. Both sides are very passionate about their beliefs and we will never get anywhere by arguing. 

So lets agree to disagree!

We will fight our fight, and she will fight hers. Someday, maybe the fight will end...but till that day. Respect each other, we are all human beings and have feelings.

Trillian, stick around, I like your style, and passion for your side. You havent attacked anyone from what Ive seen and youve handled yourself in a respectful manner. You all know we disagree with you...well I think most of us made it obvious! LOL  SO... Id recommend to you, to not visit the hunting threads anymore....but thats just my idea for you to stay out of trouble.

I probably should have let this thread die....but as you can tell by now...I couldnt!

Have a good day all and CAN.... YOU FEEL... THE LOVE TONIGHT......IT IS WHERE YOU ARE....ITs enough for this WIDE EYED Wonderer.....HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA 
---Matt


----------



## jonnybow

She called Cath a name.....yeah baby, cat fight!!  

She's alright with me until she starts calling foul for hunting. I don't blame her for being confused about hunting rituals when all she sees is some "happy hunter" with blood smeared all over her face and people saying "everyone" does it. Heck, I'm confused!!

I can be honest, I've never smeared deer blood on my face nor do I get jollies when I kill something. I also clean my kill before taking pictures and make the animal look as majestic as can be. The animal deserves that much respect.

People are judging us every second of every day, try to put us hunters in a positive light.

Jon


----------



## BTinAR

I'll take another stab(with a razor sharp broadhead  ) at this. 

You questioned the blood on the face of the young lady earlier in the thread and what got lost in there I believe is that this practice is generally reserved for a hunters firt big game harvest. We had 3 bloody faces in our hunting club this year an 9 year old little boy, an 11 year old young lady, and a 54 year old gentleman. They all had mile wide smiles because they had accomplished something special.

Without exception every person I know hunts because of 2 things primarily, the thrill of the chase and the rewards in the way of great tasting, healthy meat as a result of a successful hunt. We have a deeper love for and understanding of wildlife than the "anti's" will ever understand primarily because we view wildlife differently. We tend to view wildlife as just that rather than as pets which is the common view I personally have heard from the other camp. Because of the nature of bowhunting especially, we have to match wits at very close ranges to be successful. In order to do that with any regularity we have to understand every aspect of our quarry's life and nature. As a result we have learned what it takes to maintain the most healthy herds within our capabilities and we are not bashful about our devoting time, money and labor to ensure that the populations that we are in direct contact with have just that, the best habitat, nutrition and population balance possible.

We have restricted harvest in some cases and in others we have mnimum quota's specifically for females when population balances are in danger of getting too one sided. Many of us eat nothing but wild game as far as meat goes with the exception of eating out occasionally. A good number of us raise gardens too but the tomato creulty organizations haven't bothered us yet. We do these things because we would rather live close to nature than exist soley on chemically enhanced, mass produced crap while being stuck in a city. 

You mentioned that the habitat projects you had worked on were in conjunction with hunting organizations and I applaud you for taking part. That very statement seems to reinforce the very reason why hunting is important, does it not. Hunters not only care about the wildlife but are willing to do something about it rather than raise millions of dollars rid the world of say...cat owners. After looking first hand at groups of hunters who spend thier time and money for the benefit of wildlife, you tell me who has wildlife's true interest at heart.

I don't remember wishing you a full and speedy recovery but I do.


----------



## Fletch Helical

*Trillian*

Perhaps I came acroos a little strong and assumed you were a zealot, my mistake and as long as your not a hater of sportsmen and women I appologize. Like Matty said sometimes we have to agree to disagree, and understand that the spotsmen and women in this counrty (I'm sure like alot of places) have a good number of extremeists that we have to contend with. There was a point in time were even going out on the woods to hunt you'd have people like that walking around you that would follow you in yelling and banging pots and pans to the degree that a law had to be passed. Yes when people have 2 different views and are passionate about their beliefs nothing ever gets resolved and that's what starts battles. Hats off to you for your pursuit in what your organization is doing, understand though the majority of the people in our organization are not mindless killers either the majority eat what they hunt and choose a lifestyle that in a way is also supportive of some of the things you belive in also. For example a deer that I harvest is in many ways heathier to me then a cow injected with hormones and raised in a field that get's treated with chemicals. I rarely buy beef, for the most part the red meat I eat year round is from an animal I harvested. So in maybe a not so direct direct manner as some we're protesting some of the same things you are by simply not buying the products that are raised in that type of environment. Like I said maybe not exactly the same crusade but the less people who buy their meat is money these farms aren't recieving.
Again if the pictues are offensive we're sorry and also like I mentioned some times these pictures are taken after the animal was field dressed, so when your in the woods sometimes you're not really near a spot you can wash up. I don't see many pics with blood on peoples faces, face pain camo yes but not many with blood, if there are again you might be field dressing an animal and scratch you face, swat a mosquito, whatever and it's not really a task you can do without getting some on your hands. Again the majority of us are not against people who want to make things a little easier on animals in captivity, just people who want to try and stop human beings from doing what they've done to nourish themselves since we learned to walk upright and figured out how to use an object to hunt.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Trillian*

This is a thread to support archery woman that hunt. Your opionion doesnt matter here. This wasnt a debate thread that you turned it in to. You did accomplish ruining a good thread where archers were supporting other archers.

AT is Archers helping Archers. Not Archers bashing others.


----------



## Africanbowhunter

*Back to trophies*

Here is a pix of Red Dot and her first Buck deer..............Texas Dec 2004


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Congragulations Red Dot 

thanks tink for getting back on subject

how bout some more trophies ladies


----------



## Matty-NJ

First off CONGRATULATIONS to all the ladies who have posted some BEAUTIFUL ANIMALS. Im sure your all very proud as are your husbands and boyfriends. What I want to know, is where does a fella find a beautiful girl like all the above, that shares a passion for hunting?


Secondly, I want to comment on something Daniel Boone said.

Originally posted by Daniel Boone; 

"Trillian
This is a thread to support archery woman that hunt. Your opionion doesnt matter here. This wasnt a debate thread that you turned it in to. You did accomplish ruining a good thread where archers were supporting other archers.

AT is Archers helping Archers. Not Archers bashing others."


Ok, I agree with some of this, and Im not personally attacking you. But can I point out where I think your mistaken? Too late Im gonna anyway!

Is this a thread to support archery women that hunt? By the title I thought it was also about womens archery trophies, No? I havent seen any yet, but perhaps I missed them amidst the bickering. By the way some of those Archery weapons look an awful lot like rifles???? I must be seeing things. 

Also just curious as to why her opinion doesnt matter here? Im just trying to understand this. Because she clicked on this thread thinking she was going to see trophies of the ARCHERY kind, she is now in the wrong? I'll agree, her first post on this thread seemed bitter towards us hunters. After reading it, I was ready to flame her with everything I had. But after the initial post she refrained from attacking us further, and was more or less discussing the issues. While some of us continued to attack her. Just because someone doesnt hold the same opinion as you doesnt mean they cant express that opinion. Or maybe it does? 

I do agree with you on the fact that this WAS NOT intended to be a DEBATE thread! Its ashame that it turned into that but, Ive seen plenty of threads that start out innocently enough and then turn into huge chest beating matches. So, unfortunately this isnt the first time, nor will it be the last. Freedom of speech...it sure can be annoying at times but, its still a right. 

Lastly, I would like to clarify something...either for myself or for others. What is an "archer"? To me its someone that shoots bows. Therefore in my eyes ARCHERY talk is based on shooting bows, and NOT JUST hunting with them. Am I right? I also thought that the bowhunting section would be for bowhunting. So wouldnt that mean that you would post pictures of animal trophies there? If this is supposed to be an all purpose Womens section, then perhaps there should be something stating that it is bowhunting and target archery. Just a thought. 

Id love to say AMEN to; "AT is for archers helping archers"...but Id be wrong. I see way too much bashing here and this way is the only right way, to agree with that statement.  This wasnt the first case of people disagreeing.

Different ideas, emotions, views, etc. are what cause progress.
To deny someone that right isnt fair in my book. 

Well, Im done, and I hope you understand that Im not bashing you or trying to make you look bad. If this does either, or upsets you in anyway, I sincerely apologize. I tried to be as objective as possible.

Thanks for reading my babblings...Ill retreat back to my cave now!---Matt


----------



## Africanbowhunter

*Red Dot's 23 Point Fallow Buck*

Dot shot a huge 23 point Fallow deer in West Texas She won a SILVER MEDAL in/from the Trophy Book of World records and missed winning a Gold medal by 13 CM

It's right at the top of the Silver medal Class

One shot with a 7mm/08 at 98 yards caught on film for a future TV Show

Dot spent about 75 days bowhunting this year

The European Fallow deer " DAMMA DAMMA DAMMA" is found all over the world and was the first exotic in the USA When George Washington released them at Mt Vernon VA in the late 1700's.


----------



## Trillian

Matt, 
Once again


----------



## LU E LU I

Deborah 2004


----------



## LU E LU I

Deborah 2004


----------



## LU E LU I

Deborah


----------



## LU E LU I

Deborah


----------



## LU E LU I

Deborah


----------



## LU E LU I

Deborah 2004


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Matt*

Ill stay with my comment. This is a thread for woman that hunt. If you dont see any trophies than your mistaken.

I see several. 


Congradulations to all the ladys.

Pretty simple here. If you dont agree with the thread move on.

Trillian

If you want to start a thread that bashs woman that hunt.

Feel fre to do so. But let the ladys that hunt enjoy there success in the field.


----------



## chad e johnson

*Ladies Who Hunt*

Well put D.Boone........


----------



## Matty-NJ

Dan,

Im sorry, you must have missed my point. I agree they are all TROPHIES...what animal isnt? I was just trying to get across the point that its not like she came into a bowhunting section and started bashing us. She came into this thread expecting trophies (like a lil golden statue of a guy shooting a bow) I just thought some statements from our side were hypocritical and biased. I just like things to be as fair as possible.

No point in re-itterating it all though, and no hard feelings I hope. Have a good one Dan!---Matt

*On a side note;
I really enjoy seeing all these ladies that enjoy bowhunting. I cant remember the last time I met a girl that bowhunted. Ive met girls that shoot bows, and girls that hunt. But never a female bowhunter. This thread just gives me the incentive to get out there and start-a-lookin' for a pretty girl that likes to bowhunt. Now at least I know they are out there!


----------



## mainiax

ok so these are my trophies both kinds to make everyone happy  

Mainiax

www.mainearchers.com


----------



## Bowhunter 4Life

Hunting Goddess said:


> Here is my Bear....


These are some real nice trophies ladies  . I dont care if they were taken with a bow,gun or even a knife they are all trophies and again congrads  . One more thing. Goddess i can only dream of taking a bear that nice. If i made a trip up your way would you guide for me .


----------



## HoYt_HuNtEr6373

ladies keep umm coming way to go


----------



## BTinAR

I'm thinking she could prolly book an entire season in 7 or 8 minutes on here.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*No promblem Matt*

We have more woman hunting today than ever. I for one encourage all woman to take the field. 

Im just proud we live in a country where one as that right to hunt.  

Nothing like a woman in camo.


----------



## PA Deer Chaser

Hear, Hear, DB!

Besides, who wants to see a guy in camo!


----------



## Africanbowhunter

This guys brother climbed Red Dot tree Ladder and tried to get her


----------



## LU E LU I

Deborah


----------



## LU E LU I

Deborah


----------



## Bowhunter 4Life

ScrubHead said:


> Obsession4JH,
> 
> I have been reading this thread along with others that you have posted on. I have a question for you. If you had the opportunity to give information to people that are anti-hunting, would you do it?? In the last few years, anti-hunting organisations have grown tremendously do to the internet. Lotts and lotts of people are searching for anti-hunting information. Soo, I ask you, If you had the opportunity to give people that are anti-hunting, the correct info about hunting, would you?
> 
> You see, the reason I ask, is because I own Anti-Hunting.com, Anti-Hunting.net, Anti-Hunting.org, Anti-Hunting.info, Anti-Hunting.us, Antihunting.net, Antihunting.org, Antihunting.info, Antihunting.us, and alotttttt more.
> 
> So, heres the deal.......if you want to, ( its totally up to you ), when people go to these sites to find anti-hunting info, instead, they can find the TRUTH about hunting, and the LIES that the anti-hunting organisations tell. See, I need someone knowledgeable, and artistic to do the writing for me. If your interested in this, let me know. You know people here, so maybe you can even get some to help you.
> 
> By the way, I put anti-hunting.net on a counter site to see how many people just type that URL in........it was on it for 1 day, and recieved 72 hits. I think thats alot, especially that its not even in a search engine yet.
> 
> Anyways, if your interested, let me know..........


You got some nerve bud posting something like this on a site that has hunters in it  . I hope your inbox is empty cus here comes the replys. And to post it where these lovely ladied posted there KILLS for us to see! I am verry proud of them and hope to see more. This tradition has been in my family for hundreds of years and hope it will last hundreds more. I alreay have my next generatoin hunting and they love it. Not just the kill there is more to it than that but I WOULDENT EXPECT YOU TO UNDERSTAND.  
ANIMAL RIGHTS OR HUMAN RIGHTS?


----------



## ScrubHead

*Bowhunter 4Life*



Bowhunter 4Life said:


> You got some nerve bud posting something like this on a site that has hunters in it  . I hope your inbox is empty cus here comes the replys. And to post it where these lovely ladied posted there KILLS for us to see! I am verry proud of them and hope to see more. This tradition has been in my family for hundreds of years and hope it will last hundreds more. I alreay have my next generatoin hunting and they love it. Not just the kill there is more to it than that but I WOULDENT EXPECT YOU TO UNDERSTAND.
> ANIMAL RIGHTS OR HUMAN RIGHTS?




Bowhunter 4Life

I think you need to reread what I posted, because you did NOT comprehend the post at all.


----------



## Africanbowhunter

*Red Dot got her Hog the Hard way*

Jan 1 2005 in Texas


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Why dont you answer my PM then Scrubhead?


----------



## ScrubHead

Jerry/NJ said:


> Why dont you answer my PM then Scrubhead?



I did Jerry


----------



## Bowhunter 4Life

ScrubHead said:


> Bowhunter 4Life
> 
> I think you need to reread what I posted, because you did NOT comprehend the post at all.


Yea you are right! I dident fully understand it. I do now! But why if you own anti hunting sights would want to have a hunter come and tell thier side of it. To me if you own the site anti then do you hunt or are you against it?


----------



## Bowhunter 4Life

Dot that is a dandy of a bear! Congrads


----------



## ScrubHead

Bowhunter 4Life said:


> Yea you are right! I dident fully understand it. I do now! But why if you own anti hunting sights would want to have a hunter come and tell thier side of it. To me if you own the site anti then do you hunt or are you against it?


OK.......You asked why do I own all of those anti-hunting domains......answer, so the anti-hunting organisations can NOT own them

I firmly believe the biggest percentage of people searching for this info on the net is females. Thats why the anti-hunting organisations use females such as Pamela Anderson to drive their message and get new members. Now, when these people ( mostly females ) searcxh this info out, on the world wide web, instead of getting the anti-hunting organisations BS, they will get the TRUTH about hunting from other FEMALES. 

Why did I buy all of those domains???? very simply because I had an idea, so I bought 1 to see if I was right, and I was.......people are typing those URLs in looking for anti-hunting info.......sooo, I bought them all.

Let me ask you something.....how would you feel if the anti-hunting orgs owned the domain bowhunting.com, and when young people went to find out about bowhunting, instead they got info from the anti-hunting orgs? Believe me, the anti-hunting orgs would love that. 

If i do not make myself clear, i am sorry, and do apologize. For me its hard to type out what I am trying to say. Am I a hunter, BIG TIME.


----------



## ScrubHead

Bowhunter 4Life said:


> Yea you are right! I dident fully understand it. I do now! But why if you own anti hunting sights would want to have a hunter come and tell thier side of it. To me if you own the site anti then do you hunt or are you against it?



By the way......I do NOT own anti-hunting websites. I own anti-hunting domains. Very big difference.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

ScrubHead said:


> Am I a hunter, BIG TIME.


Please give me and others here your background in hunting.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Lets get this right*

Everyone take your debates else where here.

This is for ladys to show there trophies and theres some nice trophies here.

If it offends you dont read it. You guys take your debates and opionions elsewhere. Some here have turned a good thread into a continuing debate. Start your own thread if you not here to congradulate the woman on the trophies stay off this thread.

Some of you guys need to let the ladys handle this thread.


----------



## Matty-NJ

Scrub Head,

Made sense to me

So is it expensive to purchase these domains? 

Do you actually put up a website with proper info showing hunters and our way of life in a positive light? Or just own the domain so they cant spew their BS?

I think its a great idea, and I really think its hillarious that you do it.

Im not sure if you could explain it any better than your other posts, but you might want to try....people are getting the idea that your an ANTI.


Maybe you could figure out a way of explaining it so they will understand and then posting your own thread about it. People looking for anti hunting sites would type that in and get to a site that promotes hunting....I love it...its almost evil! MUUUUHAHAHAHA

Oh by the way you may want to rephrase that thing about following obssesion4jh.....there are stalking laws in most states as far as I know. LOL 


Ok back to the ladies and their trophies.


----------



## Obsession

Thanks Matt...I too read it too fast and thought he was an ANTI  

Clearly he isnt


----------



## Archer Elaine

Great Job Ladies!!! You guys would be fun to hunt with. Deborah and Dot, very cool pictures!!! As soon as I figure out how to post my pics I will..


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Archer Elaine*

Your welcome to send your picture to [email protected]

I will be glad to post it for you.

Once again ladys keep them coming.


----------



## Bowhunter 4Life

Matty-NJ said:


> Scrub Head,
> 
> Made sense to me
> 
> So is it expensive to purchase these domains?
> 
> Do you actually put up a website with proper info showing hunters and our way of life in a positive light? Or just own the domain so they cant spew their BS?
> 
> I think its a great idea, and I really think its hillarious that you do it.
> 
> Im not sure if you could explain it any better than your other posts, but you might want to try....people are getting the idea that your an ANTI.
> 
> 
> Maybe you could figure out a way of explaining it so they will understand and then posting your own thread about it. People looking for anti hunting sites would type that in and get to a site that promotes hunting....I love it...its almost evil! MUUUUHAHAHAHA
> 
> Oh by the way you may want to rephrase that thing about following obssesion4jh.....there are stalking laws in most states as far as I know. LOL
> 
> 
> Ok back to the ladies and their trophies.


He made sense to me after i read it the 3rd time. I jumped the gun but We straighten out our differences thrught PMs. I think it would be a good idea to and like you said i told him in a PM to start his own thread and ideas. That way people would understand it better.


----------



## Josh Michaelis

> If she wants to stop dog fighting, cock fighting, etc. I will be fully behind her but there is a line where my support stops and it is where anyone questions my or anyone else's hunting or fishing.


Cock fighting by the way is not cruel, spend some time with a person that does it before you criticise


----------



## bigskyhunter

*a little different*

This wasn't harvested with a bow, but I just bought my very first bow yesterday. 
People may not understand this either, but my husband likes this picture, and I think it's important to say "thanks".


----------



## Bowhunter 4Life

bigskyhunter said:


> This wasn't harvested with a bow, but I just bought my very first bow yesterday.
> People may not understand this either, but my husband likes this picture, and I think it's important to say "thanks".


Gun or bow dont matter the way i see it. But i can tell you from experience that once you get that passion to shoot and hunt with a bow there is nothing that can compare to it  . Oh by the way welcome to "AT"


----------



## Josh Michaelis

Thats awesome


----------



## Celtbow

bigskyhunter said:


> This wasn't harvested with a bow, but I just bought my very first bow yesterday.
> People may not understand this either, but my husband likes this picture, and I think it's important to say "thanks".


Beautiful picture.Shows respect and compassion. Congrats to all the fine lasses on their trophies.  Tis a shame such a fine thread had to degenerate due to one with poor attitude.


----------



## Fletch Helical

*Bigskyhunter*

Awsome picture, one of the best hunting photos I've seen  Welcome to the site and good luck with the new bow.


----------



## HoYt_HuNtEr6373

wow hunting godess nice buck. congrats


----------



## nogood

*you know!!??*

i clicked on this thread to see trophys of weman who love this sport as much as i do!! but most of it was of some woman that had a problem with what we do!! if you don't like it don't look at it!! if you want to talk about how you don't like it take it to the soap box or somthing! don't ruin a good thread with this bull s$$t! eveyone i know that hunts loves it and is not going to change because sombody don't understand it and thinks it is wrong!! well i think it is wrong for you to ruin this thread!! that is not what this thread is for!! so take the s$$t somwhere else!! i am proud of all the ladies on here!! where i live we may have 4-5 ladies that get out there and do what we man do!! so my hat goes off to yall!! and entill you know for a fact that every hunter kills for the fun of it and does not use the meat, then don't speculate!! everyone i know including myself use the meat to feed their familys!! or gives to somone else in need!! so please enough of the bs and let these ladies show there trophys off!!! way to go ladies, keep it up, nogood


----------



## Archercpl

The only thing I would like to add to this anti hunting debate is I would much rather be a deer or elk or what ever wild game animal running free till I was harvested by a sport hunter. Then be a cow standing around in my own waste in a feed lot being feed corn that has been recycled from the manure pile. Just waiting to have a spike ran thur my brain. So that half the meat I produce can go to waste on the meat counter. (Question for any anti do you know how much produced meat goes to waste every day in this country alone?) Wild game that is taken gets used it is used by the hunter and or given to friends family and very often donated to the needy. You may want to find out the facts before pointing that finger of shame at anybody because 4 are pointing back at you.


----------



## charles

Archercpl said:


> The only thing I would like to add to this anti hunting debate is I would much rather be a deer or elk or what ever wild game animal running free till I was harvested by a sport hunter. Then be a cow standing around in my own waste in a feed lot being feed corn that has been recycled from the manure pile. Just waiting to have a spike ran thur my brain. So that half the meat I produce can go to waste on the meat counter. (Question for any anti do you know how much produced meat goes to waste every day in this country alone?) Wild game that is taken gets used it is used by the hunter and or given to friends family and very often donated to the needy. You may want to find out the facts before pointing that finger of shame at anybody because 4 are pointing back at you.



and i say YEA finay someone that says it the way it is... i agree.


----------



## Hunting Goddess

Bowhunter 4Life said:


> These are some real nice trophies ladies  . I dont care if they were taken with a bow,gun or even a knife they are all trophies and again congrads  . One more thing. Goddess i can only dream of taking a bear that nice. If i made a trip up your way would you guide for me .


Sure...I'll be your guide!!!    When you wanna go?


----------



## charles

*Im next*



Hunting Goddess said:


> Sure...I'll be your guide!!!    When you wanna go?


For a DEER the same size as the one in the pic..    How mutch


----------



## kitchbow

*??????????*

feeling a little stupid right now seems these ladies are sneakin them in on us boys -------WE GOTTA STEP IT UP!!!!!!! LOL seriously its great to see woman out there getting it done :thumbs_up :thumbs_up to all you girls out there ----- and really cute to


----------



## Scrapeliner

*wow that was an awesome thread*

Well after reading the first 3 pages of heavy debating i almost logged out of AT due to the lack of progress with his thread, some peoples skulls actually grow thicker due to ignorance lol just jokes. Pictures definitely make these threads much more enjoyable, keep them coming ladies!

good job every1!


----------



## pokchop

What part ofArkansas Hunting Goddess? And how much did the buck weigh?


----------



## colo-bowhntr

Wow!! way to go ladies. The pics were awesome


----------



## r302

*Sorry, I'm got involved*

I use to hunt, but I don't anymore because I hunted Deer and Elk and I don't like eating Deer or Elk.

I really like beef.

All of my hunting partners did eat Deer and Elk, but I was the youngest of the group and most are gone now or too old to hunt anymore, so I have no one to give the Deer or Elk meat to.

So, I'm not a hunter anymore.

My question is to whom it may apply.

Given the same situation as James Kim, ( I hope everyone knows Mr. Kim ) that is you are lost and no one but yourself to count on, why would it be considered wrong to hunt and kill a game animal to survive?

Would you do it?

Or would you deny you are a natural born hunter and starve to death trying to find something green to eat in the snow?

Even though I no longer hunt, I am not in denial I am a natural born hunter by birth and although I do not approve of killing animals for pure sport, ( that is not eating what you kill, just leaving it lie or in self defense), these ladies are born hunters and I suspect most humans are because of our past history.

Today, someone else does our killing for us, but trust me, if things went bad and we were responsible for our own food gathering, even you would start hunting, because by birth we are hunters.

Something to think about. Don't you agree?

Having vented my point of view, I must say,

Ladies, there are some real nice animals you harvested and I am putting each of them in my archery scrap book.

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## booTytRappEr

LOUIE said:


> Deborah


did she eat that opossum?


----------



## Pixel

Last year was my first year doing competitions and I won 6 medals in the women's barebow division!


----------



## taylor.0124

I’m in college and haven’t had time to go hunting this year


----------



## Ann0246

some amazing picture. congratulations to all of you!!!


----------



## Annalisek

Awesome ladies!!


----------



## Gottamopar

Great job ladies!!!!


----------



## diesel350

Awesome job!!


----------



## Mr. Ken

Let's see more of the ladies with their trophies (metals or successful hunts).


----------



## LaineV60

Well since you said animals too, here is my biggest trophy! We call her Cinnamon


----------



## Reelrydor

Last fall kansas


----------



## Mr. Ken

Congratulations to all the ladies that had a successful hunt! I guess you could these ladies "trophy wives".. Wish I could find one:wink:


----------

